# HmoobH8wj - help me out here



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i forgot to split my breeder. i want to stop breeding. i dont want to breed till summer. why? cause by then i will have my 10by10 breeder loft for them and i can start breed late again like last year. lols but w/e but my question is should i split all my breeder? i dont plan to breed till i get my 10by10. now here is the thing. all my pair is pair up and i also have 2 pair that have 1 baby that are 22 day. i also just found out one of my pair just lay her egg today. this what i was thinking. SPLIT but im scare and worry they might be stress and wont mate and pair up anymore..... When i make my 10by10 i want to pair them up myself then letting them picking there mate too..... give me some idea what to do....

help me out here......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't you read the other posts on here? Lots of people separate their pairs when not breeding. And there are always fake eggs that you can switch for the real eggs if you do not want them to hatch any now, but do not want to separate.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont want to put fake egg that the thing. but if i just move them and split them will they stop mating and pair? also will they be stress?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They should pair up again when you put them together. Why don't you want to use fake eggs?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It won't bother them. Most people split up their birds for the majority of the year and put them back together to breed. The longer they are apart, the more readily they will mate up.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

if i have to then i have. i think they will too cause it be like about 4, 5 month till they breed again.... i think i gonna split them this week coming so the baby can get on there own. they can stand and walk but i dont know if they can eat on there own yett but i know they will learn but i wait.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

so should i replace them with fake egg or just take and split them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> so should i replace them with fake egg or just take and split them?


do one or the other.. really the use of fake eggs is a must for hatch control and then you do not have to seperate them if you don't want too.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i want to take the egg and trow it alway then seperate both pair but i cant cause they still have 1 yb that is 22 day something like that. 

the other pair might have a egg coming soon too but they also have one yb that is 20 21 day.

and all the other pair seem to be pair or mating but i want to seperate all of them A.s.p


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Throw the real eggs out and replace with fake eggs until you split them up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> i want to take the egg and trow it alway then seperate both pair but i cant cause they still have 1 yb that is 22 day something like that.
> 
> the other pair might have a egg coming soon too but they also have one yb that is 20 21 day.
> 
> and all the other pair seem to be pair or mating but i want to seperate all of them A.s.p


use the fake eggs till all are weaned then seperate.. just use some common sense.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

okay thank.

will seperate all the other one then these pair will be seating on egg till 18day then seperate. sound good to you guys? cause it sound good to me. =D


----------

